# Gold Refining Forum Chat Room Here



## Palladium (May 2, 2008)

Gold Refining Forum Chat Room :arrow: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/chat/flashchat.php

Ahhhhhh. Noxx please make this a sticky.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 12, 2009)

I am new here and was wondering, as the above link opens a new window and requests a login procedure, it that a separate process or should it be the same as logging into goldrefiningforum.com?

Thank you much.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 12, 2009)

It's the same login and password.

It's easier this way


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I figured I would hear something back within a couple of days, instead got a reply well within an hour 

Great way to start on a new forum, not typing in login/pw properly 

Take care.


----------



## patrick6411 (May 12, 2009)

Nobody is ever in the chat room


----------



## qst42know (May 13, 2009)

I don't type fast enough for chat rooms. 

Such a thing could be considered having a "chat nap". :wink:


----------



## sassafrass1958 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quick question, I was told by my refiner that the selling price of 999 silver was 14.35 when the spot price was 14.88.thats a 53 cent difference. My refiner told me before I sent my silver he would charge 50 cent under spot. We are now talking 1.03 per ounce. I sent 976 tozs 999 silver. Sounds like bullshit to me. Anyone heard of a selling price difference from spot?


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 13, 2009)

I have never heard of the selling or buying price being the same as spot.Its also contigent on who you are dealing with.I have one company that offered me 99.5% spot if I sell enough at once.The next lowest percentage was 98%.Lou,harold and chris have recovered and refined for many years,maybe one of them have heard of that.
Johnny


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 13, 2009)

sassafrass1958 said:


> Quick question, I was told by my refiner that the selling price of 999 silver was 14.35 when the spot price was 14.88.thats a 53 cent difference. My refiner told me before I sent my silver he would charge 50 cent under spot. We are now talking 1.03 per ounce. I sent 976 tozs 999 silver. Sounds like bullshit to me. Anyone heard of a selling price difference from spot?


That's one of the sad realities of the precious metal business. Spot price isn't. It's a base price from which buyers pay more, and sellers receive less. 

I may have been unique as a refiner. I sold gold for or to my customers at spot price, so both buyer and seller got a good deal. I charged no fees, but I sold only gold that I had refined. That turned out to be a valuable selling point for my services, for those in the market for gold knew that the only way they could buy from me was to be one of my customers. 

Worked for me! 8) 

Harold


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2009)

sassafrass1958 said:


> Quick question, I was told by my refiner that the selling price of 999 silver was 14.35 when the spot price was 14.88.thats a 53 cent difference. My refiner told me before I sent my silver he would charge 50 cent under spot. We are now talking 1.03 per ounce. I sent 976 tozs 999 silver. Sounds like bullshit to me. Anyone heard of a selling price difference from spot?



Would you mind selling to anyone else, or are you dead set on selling to this particular refiner? What form (bars, shot, coins, rounds etc.) is it in? Private message me if you'd like to sell it. 

Yes, sad to say that is the truth. Look here and see: http://www.kitco.com/market/
BID and ASK, what is paid, and what is asked. You need to know that just because the metal is at a certain price per ounce doesn't always mean you'll get that much; very rarely, however, you will get more than spot price if you have enough of it and can deliver it quickly enough to satisfy a demand.


----------



## Charlena (May 3, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Gold Refining Forum Chat Room :arrow: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/chat/flashchat.php
> 
> Ahhhhhh. Noxx please make this a sticky.



Is this a link of the past?
No worky for me?


----------



## Claudie (May 3, 2011)

Never has worked for me either.... :|


----------



## aflacglobal (May 3, 2011)

I think Noxx discontinued it. I think it had something to do with the code maybe??? Not sure.


----------



## Claudie (May 3, 2011)

I wonder if there is a chance of getting it going again. :?:


----------



## jimdoc (May 3, 2011)

There was rarely anybody using it, and it was causing weird technical problems with the rest of the forum. 

Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (May 3, 2011)

That's right. I think it caused a problem with the font size for some people and a clicking noise for others. Can't remember.


----------



## jimdoc (May 3, 2011)

Yes, it made a clicking noise every time it updated. And most of the time when it did that the text size would get very big. When the chat got eliminated, the problem was gone. 

Jim


----------



## Charlena (May 4, 2011)

aflacglobal said:


> That's right. I think it caused a problem with the font size for some people and a clicking noise for others. Can't remember.




Heya sexy... MMUUAAHH Missed ya


----------



## aflacglobal (May 4, 2011)

Well look what the cat dragged in. lol
Where you been girl? Haven't heard from you in a coon's age. Glad to see your still around. 8)


----------



## Charlena (May 5, 2011)

aflacglobal said:


> Well look what the cat dragged in. lol
> Where you been girl? Haven't heard from you in a coon's age. Glad to see your still around. 8)


Ya I been fighting the evil in my section of the planet....but gonna throw in tha towel soon. 
after all...they finally got Osama!!!! what's left to look forward to right??? LMAO!
Well maybe I'll stick around to see who AFLAC gets to replace the doo doo bird LOL

Hows things with you hun???


----------



## butcher (Jun 19, 2011)

Somehow I think there will be a cat in that picture.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok found 2 more cents and gonna use them before I cement them. I am wondering if anyone would be interested in downloading skype found @ www.skype.com and using that for a chat room for those who want too. Noxx wouldnt have to pay for it and it wont mess with the forum. I have used skype for a while with the various online games that I have played and it worked fine. All is needed to be done is install it then someone who would be in charge make up a name and it just like a chat room. If anyone has any questions please ask away I could probably answer them. 

Thanx
Rich


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 17, 2011)

The only time I used Skype was to direct someone 800 miles away on how to use aqua regia on a certain material, step-by-step. It was a consulting deal. They had a camera trained on the fume hood, with good lighting, and it worked great. For the audio, we talked on the phone - their phone was on speaker. Mics would have worked as well, I'm sure. The whole thing took a total of about 6 hours, but we were on and off the phone during the time. I've thought about doing more consulting in this manner.

I would also like to help my grandson in Dallas with his algebra using Skype.

To talk with my wife while out of town, I've tried it a couple of times without much luck. I definitely could use some instruction. I'm sure I could figure it out on my own if I concentrated on it. I have always thought we needed some sort of video, audio, and/or text chat on the forum. I once spent a few years on Paltalk chat rooms where they had all 3 at the same time. However, Paltalk is (or, used to be) a pain to use and, to use it with no ads popping up, you have to pay. Skype may be the answer. However, to me, audio is the most important of the 3, with text 2nd, and video last, especially if all we do is look at each other. Of course, it would be interesting to see what everyone looks like, but I would think that would get old fast.

Can you have a group of people on a single Skype session? I would think that would be important. 

Whatever we use, it would be nice to have a scheduled one or two hour group session once a week. Maybe a definite topic for each session, with a leader or two to keep things orderly and, maybe, boot people if necessary.


----------



## Geo (Sep 17, 2011)

my son uses skype when he plays world of warcraft. theres another type of chat called ventrillo but i think its a fee to set up an account but its a small fee and theres no limit of the people that can be on at any time. the admin can set up different chat rooms in vent for different topics, say one room for each topic on the forum type thing. theres a username and password required to enter the channel and then you can move freely to any room. and the admin can set up a room that only moderators can enter. requires speakers and a mic or a headset with mic.
just a thought.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 17, 2011)

When we discussed this in the past, Noxx mentioned Ventrillo. 

I definitely think we should do something along this vein. In the past, a lot of people liked the idea, but no one did anything about it and it died on the vine. I know from my past Paltalk involvement that they can be great. What about one of the Messenger (MSN, etc.) programs? I haven't used them in a long time, but I think they have at least audio and text. Maybe, some also have video. Do the AV programs still hate them?

Let's keep this thread alive and figure out something.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 17, 2011)

Ventrillo is a monthly pay thing by the person who sets it up not the person who joins it .... Skype is a free based program for all the video and audio are combined, so if wanting to ya can probably lower the cam or minimize it to hear the person. And yes lets say Noxx starts the webchat room on Skype he doesnt have to be on, but when someone logs on to it they will be connected to everyone that is on at the time. There is also side messages kinda like a private message that will not show up in the main chat area. I used to play Evony and we used it to set up basic shat room for all players btu the we had a seperate area for officers only. And then the leaders had thier own room for only they can talk to each other. And this is all done from one single program in seperate rooms and the only way to enter it, is to be added.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 17, 2011)

Also alot of the new computers have webcam and mics built into the laptops or for PC the newer webcams have the mic's built into them. I really think a chat room would be a viable asset to the forum. It will probably take some getting used to for some. There is also a program that used to connect people who were on the same website I forgot the name, will have to blow the cobwebs from the cranium to remember and it was also in a chat room form.


----------

